# 2ww will be over 12/12/11



## Lizzie C (Dec 3, 2011)

hoping for a BFP,I am 40 years old my first natural pregnancy ended in eptopic in 2003,i suffer from endometriosis and my remaining tube is blocked,my first cycle of ivf,low AMH,out of 5 follies only 3 stimmed,all 3 had an egg,we were advised to have icsi where 2 fertilised 1 grade1 and 1 grade 3,this 2ww is going on forever,I have mild pulling feeling,nausea,back pain,runny nose so fingers crossed..


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lizzie!

Good luck! I will have everything crossed for you!

Here are a couple of links that I think might help -

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE

The only advice I can give you is to keep your mind occupied. On my 2ww's I studied, read, watched films, did cross stitch, even tried (and failed) to learn the piano! On my first 2ww I thought about it so much I had a panic attack at work, not good!

Sue


----------



## Lizzie C (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you Sue,

Thank you for the links and advice,I find night times the worst as my DH works 12hr nights 3 days on and 3 days off and starts at 6pm so I have a lot of time on my hands,just   everything goes ok on Monday.

 Lisa


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thinking of you this morning, Lisa!

             

Sue


----------



## Lizzie C (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you Sue, 

It wasn't good news  ,BFN I am starting next cycle in April next year,fingers crossed it will go better  
Lisa xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh no, sending you huge hugs Lisa.  I am so sad for you. 

I hope things go better in April            

Sue


----------



## Lizzie C (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you Sue

I will keep you informed once I start my next cycle,

Lisa


----------

